# Speakers



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, I found unused speaker wires in the rear deck lid. Connected a speaker I had laying around and I get very very little sound from it in comparison to other speakers in the cabin. Any ideas???i have upgraded to double din stereo and used factory harness adapter. Is this location for the monsoon setup?


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

So, I found amp wiring from the previous owner(battery and RCA's) in the trunk, but no factory amp on the drivers side behind carpet. Any ideas?


----------

